# Paper mache Witch



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Made in April 2010.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

I absolutely love this.  Fantastic job!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

That is outstanding! Beautiful job!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Outstanding! I'll bet this scene gives goosebumps at night.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent work, love the mono tone look and the texture. Good photo set up too.
Looks great in daylight should be even better at night.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I am consistantly dumbfounded by the talent in this forum. That is one VERY special and VERY Creepy witch. It just ooozes dry rot and decay. If I stumbled across this prop in low light, I'd probably need to change my underwear..


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

WOW!!! This is soooo cool, I love the ashy effect as though it's a burned witch, and if you touch it, it'll collapse on itself!!! Very creepy, excellent work!!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

The witch is just fantastic. The photo with the witch-jars really makes it sing. And the monochromatic look you went for was a good choice.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Beautiful & creepy!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

very creepy look!


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks so much guys! She is one of the first props I ever made, and is my favourite. I did keep her mostly grey, but I must admit I do desaturate most of my photos a little. Howling Mad Jack - I love your perpective on her! Almost like a heretic that was being burnt at the stake, but got away.

She lives at the end of my bed and watches me sleep. Really.


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

BTW, credit goes to PumpkinRot for the witch jars.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Love her.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing your next project.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Very eerie! Great job.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is a wonderfully unique take on a witch - traditional elements combined with a decayed look. She's really beautiful and looks so sorrowful.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> This is a wonderfully unique take on a witch - traditional elements combined with a decayed look. She's really beautiful and looks so sorrowful.


I think Roxy helped me understand why I like this one so much - the traditional witches hat makes you expect to see one thing, then when you see its a rotted corpse under there it just shakes you - really good one Marrow, I like it a lot


----------



## jmarkc (May 31, 2011)

That witch is fantastic! Would love to see a twilight/evening photo...


----------



## divinedragon7 (May 29, 2009)

amazing prop awsome pics!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Creepy. The jar candles are a nice touch.


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks again! JMarkC, here's a photo of her in my haunt.


----------



## Kymmm (Jul 1, 2011)

Very, very nice!! I see a lot of paper mache projects in your future!


----------

